# SMS-Abzocke



## Tonguru (23 Mai 2002)

Soeben erreichte mich der Anruf eines Bekannten, der eine SMS bekam mit dem Wortlaut:
"Sie haben bei unserem Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 100.000 EUR gewonnen! Antworten Sie einfach mit "ja" um den Gewinn zu erhalten, TC 1SMS=EUR 1,99" Absender 88488  :evil: 

Ach, was waren das noch Zeiten, als monatlich diese Postwurfsendungen im Briefkasten lagen "Sie haben gewonnen!". Man mußte nur etwas aus dem beiliegenden Katalog bestellen (ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb) und schon war der tolle Kugelschreiber Dir.   

Welcher Verstoß liegt hier vor, welches Gesetz greift? Telefonwerbung ist doch noch verboten, oder? Aber Werbung ist das ja keine. "Nur" Irreführung. Wer steckt dahinter? Was habe ich gewonnen? Ist das EUR 1,99  wert?    WIESO habe ich gewonnen? Woher haben die meine Nr.? Werde ich den Gewinn tatsächlich erhalten? Kennen die denn meine Adresse?
Wie viele Leute, die sich auf 100.000 EUR freuen, werden dazu beitragen, daß irgend jemand diese Summe über diese Nummer verdient?
Und wie ist es möglich, jetzt über eine Kurzmitteilungsnummer Geld zu verdienen???  :roll:  

Interessant war auch die Masche, die gestern in Stern-TV gezeigt wurde: Eine unbekannte, aber harmlos aussehende Telefonnummer auf dem Display als "Anruf in Abwesenheit". Bei Rückruf glaubt man, irrtümlich in ein bestehendes Gespräch zu geraten, und lauscht gespannt oder erstaunt der heißen Diskussion zwischen zwei Frauen. Selbstverständlich ein Tonband. Überflüssig zu erwähnen, daß die Nummer über die Südsee geschaltet wird...  :spitz:

:shock:   VORSICHT bei Telefonnr. mit +686xxxxx ! ! !    1 Min. = Euro 2,50 ! ! !    :shock:


----------



## Heiko (23 Mai 2002)

Dass der "Gewinn" EUR 1,99 wert ist, darf wohl bezweifelt werden...


----------



## Freeman76 (23 Mai 2002)

Hi,



> Gewinnspiel mit Preisen im Wert von über 100.000 EUR gewonnen!



Also gewinnt man einen Kugelschreiber - gebraucht und leicht angekaut.

Ist anscheinend momentan wieder so eine Masche. SMS mit "Hallo, ich habe mich in Dich verliebt. Ruf mich bitte an." oder "Ich brauche Hilfe - ruf sofort zurück" oder "Du hast ein Hotelzimmer für 2 Tage gewonnen, ruf an" usw. kommen fast täglich auf mein Handy. 

Man kann nur warnen - es ist einfach Nepp  :evil:

Woher die Nummer den "Werbetreibenden" bekannt ist? Gute Frage, vielleicht aufgekauft, aus dem Telefonbuch oder einfach alle Nummern durchprobiert? Keine Ahnung.

Und ich hoffe, sie kennen meine Adresse und schaun mal vorbei - dann zeig ich ihnen, was ein Gewinn ist - *ganz schnell Land gewinnen sonst...*


----------



## Heiko (23 Mai 2002)

Freeman76 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hoffe, sie kennen meine Adresse und schaun mal vorbei - dann zeig ich ihnen, was ein Gewinn ist - *ganz schnell Land gewinnen sonst...*


*harhar*
Darauf warte ich auch schon, daß mal einer vorbeikommt.

Wenn ich da an den Herrn denke, der mir seinerzeit in meiner Wohnung ein Pyramidenspiel andrehen wollte... *bg* :sun:


----------



## Tonguru (27 Mai 2002)

So langsam reichts...  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

http:/ /www.focus.de/G/GN/gn.htm?snr=105965&streamsnr=241
(Link nicht mehr gültig, 05.06.02)
Text der Seite des Focus-Magazins:


Vorsicht bei SMS von Unbekannten!

Bei Kurznachrichten von Unbekannten, die „Wo bist Du? Bitte melde Dich!“ oder „Glückwunsch! Sie haben eine Reise gewonnen“ lauten, ist Vorsicht geboten. Ruft der Empfänger aufgrund dieser Nachricht zurück, kann ihn dies bis zu 400 Euro kosten, wie „zdnet“ am Freitag berichtete.

Oft sollen sich hinter den harmlos wirkenden Nachrichten teure 0190er-Nummern verbergen. Wer auf die SMS reagiere und zurückrufe, dem drohe spätestens mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung eine böse Überraschung.

Weit verbreitet sei der Betrug mit verdeckten Werbe-SMS auch nach Einschätzung des Münchner Interessenverband Deutsches Internet (IDI), so der Bericht weiter. Hinter den harmlos wirkenden Nachrichten verbergen sich nach Angaben eines Verbandssprechers häufig 0190er-Nummern, deren Tarife vom Absender frei bestimmt werden können. Besondere Vorsicht sei bei den Vorwahlen 01900, 0192 und 0193 geboten.

Der Trick mit der Vorwahl

Ein beliebter Trick sei es allerdings, die 0190 mit der deutschen Landesvorwahl 0049 oder Netzvorwahlen der Telekom wie 01033 zu tarnen. Werbegeschädigten rate der Sprecher, die SMS zu löschen und keinesfalls zu antworten.

Das Ausmaß der Praxis zeige die Anzahl der Beschwerden, die beim IDI eingingen. Mehr als 1000 Menschen meldeten sich jeden Monat, um Anzeige zu erstatten. Die Zahl der Werbe-SMS gehe monatlich allerdings in die Millionen.

0190er-Nummern als Ministersache

Verbraucherschutzministerin Renate Künast (Grüne) bereitet derzeit ein Gesetz vor, mit dem der Missbrauch mit 0190er-Nummern unterbunden werden soll. Wenn Handynutzer auf ihrer Telefonrechnung einen überraschend hohen Betrag finden würden und ihn reklamierten, sollen sie demnächst nicht zur sofortigen Zahlung verpflichtet sein. Vielmehr solle der SMS-Verschicker erst nachweisen müssen, dass der Rückrufer über die entstehenden Kosten informiert war. Dadurch werde die Zahl dubioser Anbieter deutlich zurückgehen, betonte eine Ministeriumssprecherin.

Über die Künast-Vorschläge soll im Juni das Kabinett beraten. 

24.05.02, 10:45 Uhr


----------



## Freeman76 (28 Mai 2002)

Der Meinung bin ich schon lange. :bash:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2002)

*sms abzocke*

:evil:  :bussi:  :evil: 
habe gerade sms von angeblich bekannten, der mich lieb hat erhalten und um zu erfahren wer es ist muß ich nur 0190 82 970 10 anrufen!
wenn das nicht das große glück für die telefongesellschaft ist!
april, april! wer was will ruft mich doch wohl selbst an!
so nicht!


----------

